# High light + Rotala Indica = growing sideways???



## Ptahkeem (May 5, 2003)

I was wondering if very high light would be causing my rotala indica to be growing sideways. Tank is a 20 long with 110watts of power compact light. The plant seems to be fine its just that the stems seem to be growing sideways instead of up towards the light. Anyone else notice something like this?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

There is a number of plants that do that... A typical sign of too much light :mrgreen:


----------



## Ptahkeem (May 5, 2003)

Wow I never knew you could have too much light around. How do you think I should reduce the lighting? Im using 2 55watt bulbs that span about 24" across the tank which is 30" long. I could try using a 36watt bulb in the place of the 55watt but the light wont span the tank. Is there anyother way to reduce the lighting so that the rotala will start growing upwards?


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

actually, rotala indica will often grow sideways when you initially plant it. After it is rooted, you can chop the plant down low (leave about 1-2" at the base). All the new growth will grow upwards.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Interesting... IME it grows straight up if it is shaded. I always ripped them out and replant the upper halves... Need to try Gomers chopping method!


----------



## Ptahkeem (May 5, 2003)

Gomer said:


> actually, rotala indica will often grow sideways when you initially plant it. After it is rooted, you can chop the plant down low (leave about 1-2" at the base). All the new growth will grow upwards.


Interesting..... Ill give this a shot. Still though you guys think I have too much light and I was wondering how I might go about lowering the amount of light I have in my tank. Im up for suggestions.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Some of the most beautiful tanks I have seen use that much light. It is not necessarily too much. You just need to have a tight grip on nutrients etc, if you let maintanance slip a little bit things can turn around really quickly.


----------



## Ptahkeem (May 5, 2003)

Wasserpest said:


> Some of the most beautiful tanks I have seen use that much light. It is not necessarily too much. You just need to have a tight grip on nutrients etc, if you let maintanance slip a little bit things can turn around really quickly.


I see. Thanks for the tip Ill be sure to keep an eye out on my nutrients.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

LoL i had 55W setup over my 20 Gallon long and I thought THAT was too much...hahah 110W is a whole lot but i suppose if you could manage, then you'll be fine....gosh your tank must glow from all that light.


----------



## lgerold (Nov 28, 2003)

I have a 20L too, with 110 watts, 6500K. 

I wrote about 10 days ago with trouble with green water. These folks suggested reducing my hours of light (I was lighting 14 hours a day), adding some potassium, upping the CO2 - and lo and behold, my tank has cleared up very nicely. Thanks! The plants are really doing very well, growing rapidly, with beautiful color. My rotalica indica is growing both up and bushing out.

The light looks quite natural actually!

Lucy


----------



## Ptahkeem (May 5, 2003)

Congrats on the success with getting rid of the green water. Luckily I havent had any problems with that and hopefully I wont have to deal with it. The lighting does look natural and doesnt seem to be brighter than the tank would be with 1 55watt bulb above the middle of the tank. I guess the plants and the algae will be able to tell though in a week or so.


----------



## hypsophrys (Nov 16, 2003)

The 2x65 is an awesome lighting configuration on a 20L. It's probably the most WPG you can get in a single, off-the-shelf unit -- for any tank. 

Well, actually, there is that 20" 96w (PowerQuad) that fits a 10g nicely, but anyway... 

I'm using the Coralife 2x65 50/50 on my 20L nano-reef, but if I was to redo it as a planted tank, I'd leave one of the bulbs off - at least initially. One nice thing here is flexibility... Like how about a mid-afternoon high-light period?

Ian


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

I have 1 65watt PC over a 20gallon tall, and it's enough to grow rotala indica.
If your lights are on separate ballasts, you could run 1 lamp 12 hours non-stop, and run the other 6 hours in the middle, to simulate morning, mid day, and evening lighting.


----------



## Alex (Nov 6, 2002)

Ptahkeem said:


> I could try using a 36watt bulb in the place of the 55watt but the light wont span the tank.


If you have only one ballast you usually have to have two bulbs of the same wattage.

Alex


----------

